
Show HN: Pdf.to – Pdf to Word, Excel, JPG, and to Pdf - nadermx
https://pdf.to
======
nadermx
Hey HN, Made Pdf.to to solve a problem I had extracting some data from pdf's,
and then I sort of kept going with it. Let me know if you have any questions

